# National Covenant of Scotland



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2007)

On February 28, 1638, the National Covenant of Scotland was signed at Greyfriar's Church in Edinburgh.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 28, 2007)

Been there. On the very spot it was signed. Very emotional. I even have pics.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Been there. On the very spot it was signed. Very emotional. I even have pics.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 28, 2007)

cool! When were you there? I was there in 2005 and 2006.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2007)

JOwen said:


> cool! When were you there? I was there in 2005 and 2006.



I was there in 1994. I was attending the International Reformed Presbyterian Synod in Dublin. We took a few days and went on an historical tour of Reformation sites in Scotland, with Sinclair Horne as our guide. It was an amazing experience.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 28, 2007)

I would very much love to go there someday. The National Covenant was a great expression of Presbyterian principles. May we be emboldened today to pray and labor for its like again in the future.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2007)

ADKing said:


> I would very much love to go there someday. The National Covenant was a great expression of Presbyterian principles. May we be emboldened today to pray and labor for its like again in the future.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 28, 2007)

amen


----------



## MW (Feb 28, 2007)

Amen!


----------

